# advice connecting analog cd changer to new avr



## jraymer (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi,

Just got a Yamaha RX-V375 and everything works ok with regard to the home theater part. I have an older (18yr) Sony 5 disc cd changer CDP-C365 with only the stereo analog out (red & white rca) which I would like to use for music listening. I tried connecting it to the analog audio ports on the Yamaha (Audio1/2 & AV5) but get no sound at all when selecting those inputs on the receiver. Any suggestions? Also tried multiple rca cables to eliminate a bad one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you gone into the user menu and selected analog for the CD input?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack........What Tony said.....


----------



## jraymer (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome... The Yamaha user manual doesn't say anything about going into any menu to select analog input. This is what the manual says, and what I did.

"Connect audio devices such as CD players and MD players to the unit. Depending on
the audio output jacks available on your audio device, choose one of the following
connections.

Analog stereo AV 5 (AUDIO) or AUDIO 1–2 for analog stereo

If you select the input source by pressing AV 1–5 or AUDIO 1–2, the audio played back
on the audio device will be output from the unit."

Well I tried all three and with a cd playing in the changer no sound at all comes through the receiver. Not sure what to try next. Will try finding this menu setting where I can select analog for CD input though.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That should be working, I would try connecting to the aux inputs on the front & see if that works. Do you know the CD Player works?


----------



## jraymer (Apr 8, 2014)

Tonto said:


> That should be working, I would try connecting to the aux inputs on the front & see if that works. Do you know the CD Player works?


That's what I thought too...should be easy. I will try to find a stereo rca to 3.5mm cable to test the player via the front aux port, which I know works because I tested it with my mp3 player during setup. The cd changer worked the last time I used it, was connected to my old stereo receiver which I gave away. The cd changer just sat in the same spot in the audio cabinet for couple months, was never moved. Maybe it is the player & it just died while sitting unused and unplugged, but that seems strange. Will post back my results after testing via aux port. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I didn't realize the front connections were not RCA. They are on my Yammy!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

While this is not a guarantee of the CD player audio outs working you can plug headphones into the CD player to find out if the laser and DAC is still functional.


----------

